# Please help me tell if this is an AUTHENTIC HUBLOT BIG BANG!!



## Watchcollectornyc123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Is this an authentic HUBLOT Big Bang or just another Chinatown replica???? Please help!!!!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Take it to an Authorized Dealer.


----------



## stijn_b (May 23, 2010)

It's a fake, it has a tuiga caseback and that's wrong for this dial


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aneed (May 6, 2011)

Fake from two points : 
1- The back of the case in the 4th photo .
2-The proximal rubber strap looks degenerated and it is irrational for Hublot authentic watch.


Thank you ,


----------

